
Ask HN: Can you tell me your experiences in testing microservices? - wpasc
Hello, I am writing a paper on microservices testing strategies for a class on software engineering. I am hoping to survey developers who have worked on a microservice architecture. Your responses are deeply appreciated!<p>Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;e&#x2F;1FAIpQLSfft48xb-H0r3aP75rZmnG-vpiwGMAgRW-FxzPAbUwwryOsAQ&#x2F;viewform?usp=sf_link
======
hemantv
Just to be not rude but most people hate these surveys (correct me If I am
wrong at least I do).

A better way to go about collecting same information.

1\. First, do your own little research. StackOverflow and other tech forums
might be a good place to start.

2\. Then have a discussion about specific points.

~~~
wpasc
I fully understand people's dislike of surveys. I have done a bunch of
research on testing microservices (read a few papers and the blog posts of
devs and netflix/spotify/uber), but the only reason I included a survey is
that it is a specific deliverable for the paper :( was hoping to get a few
responses

------
SEmgr
Unisys has some pretty good models. I know virtustream has done a decent job.
Sorry I don't have any real data for you but I can say that microservices are
a much better (or should I say, more "direct and fair") way to consume cloud
apps. Many customers are now paying astronomical prices for SLAs that simply
aren't sustainable. Until consumers catch on I don't believe providers will
push them due to revenue.

